

Invoker – A Process Manager - iffyuva
http://invoker.codemancers.com/

======
timdorr
I think the only thing this is missing from Foreman is .env file support. I
can use dotenv to load it up within my app, but I'd prefer it to be in the
environment on boot.

Also, it would be nice if we didn't need to specify a config file and would
just auto-search for an invoker.ini or Procfile. Saves some keystrokes and
makes your CLI a little nicer.

~~~
amitava
Although undocumented but Invoker does support .env files. It should detect
and load if any of the directories contain a .env file. Please open issues if
it does not work as expected.

~~~
sciurus
Since it's not documented, the support for .env is unexpected!

I looked for a way to fork and update your documentation but didn't see one.

~~~
gnufied
pull requests for documentation can be submitted via -
[https://github.com/code-mancers/invoker/tree/gh-
pages](https://github.com/code-mancers/invoker/tree/gh-pages)

------
gnufied
Author of Invoker here, I dunno why the title was edited by mods? I thought
existing title served it better?

~~~
PolemicThoughts
It was most likely edited to reflect the <title> of the page

------
calgaryeng
What does this add over top of just plain foreman?

~~~
latortuga
From a cursory read it seems to at the very least add Pow-like ".dev" local
domains.

~~~
gnufied
that plus, I don't think you can restart (or start/stop) an individual process
when using Foreman without restarting Foreman itself.

------
leoc
Are "wex wex exort!" jokes permitted?

